# Zakuri #210 Funayuki Blue # 1



## pomalo (Sep 13, 2022)

1st Japanese Knife in my collection
Purchased From JKI - thank you Jon and the crew at JKI for a beautiful knife!!

Will get first use with dinner tonight and will report an update on the feel. Right now the hand feel is beautiful and the weight and balance are great for my taste. Very different compared to any German knife I’ve handled !

Also, every one on here makes taking the choil shot look so easy!! It’s Not easy at all to hold steady and get a good clean shot with an iPhone !!


----------

